# Couldn't he have had the decency to FINALIZE FIRST????



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

We're not even final on our divorce after his affair split us in October when he realized life was no fun having a 5mth old infant and wife exhausted from caring for our son 24/7 because he was too busy running around with HER.

And, the wonderful world of Facebook indicated SHE IS KNOCKED UP.   

I warned him in October that she would be knocked up before a year was up ... He was still trumping his "we're just friends" BS. I _knew_ this would happen. 

Even as recently as 2 months ago, his own father was still convinced the "just friends" story was true and accurate.

And, the boot... The POS ex has yet to pay a lick of child support for our son that he has SEEN ONCE since we split.      




Ohhhhhh...... I want to drop off a care package to his father with instructions to ship it to the mom to be with baby's first year books and breastfeeding guides and all that. Passive aggressive? YES. 

His dad had the gull to accuse me of being immoral just a month ago for lies made up by ex while telling me that my ex has not slept with her. :rofl: Oh yeah, if she really is knocked up, she's about 3 months along.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry about that, what he's done is really low. 

People like that aren't worth your time or attention. 

Now he's just shown everyone around you what a pos he really is.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

AT this point you would do yourself a favor to stay off facebook. 

He's going to do what he wants. His father will deny and cover for him.. obviously. So don't get stuck to that ********.


----------



## wtf2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

Care package for posow not nearly as good as a summons to child support court.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

Going to agree with EleGirl, do yourself a favor and kill your FB page, and stay off any others. Made a world of difference for me. It helps get rid of the mind clutter.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm always astonished by stories of men leaving pregnant wives or their infants. I mean what else remains of a human after committing such a horrendous betrayal?


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

synthetic said:


> I'm always astonished by stories of men leaving pregnant wives or their infants. I mean what else remains of a human after committing such a horrendous betrayal?


A shell. People like that do not have a soul.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

nosmallchoice said:


> Ohhhhhh...... I want to drop off a care package to his father with instructions to ship it to the mom to be with baby's first year books and breastfeeding guides and all that. Passive aggressive? YES.


Nah, drop off a DNA kit. The baby is probably for some other dude the OW was doing at the same time.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Another item to put in the care package should be a camera. Tell two timing mistress to take a picture of "Her Man" to show the kid when he skips out on her and that child. 

History will repeat itself. Better file for child support and emergency support now before this scumbag trumps you on support and the well runs dry.


----------



## Juicy (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation nosmallchoice, it really does totally suck when something like that happens.Your H clearly isn't thinking about his life seriously enough and sounds like a total idiot, it really will smack him back hard ion the face though. My H started seeing another woman just two weeks after he left me. But I only found out through facebook about two months after he had ended it with me.

None of our mutual friends had told me he was seeing another woman (even though they had gone out with my H and her many times) so don't count on anyone who is close to your H to tell you the truth. It's either they are too loyal to him or they don't want to hurt you by telling you what he is up to.

You know he has made a big mistake in rushing into such a serious relationship so soon. He might not realise it now and may never admit it but to leave a marriage and start a relationship and have a child with another woman so soon is leading to disaster in my opinion.


----------



## nosmallchoice (Mar 25, 2013)

The custody / child support issues are ongoing and have been since we split.

He got involved with her when my son was 5 mths old under the facade of "helping her out of a bad relationship." She is a manipulative B**ch and knew what she was doing when she turned him against me. She is diagnosed borderline personality disorder and is untreated because she really does like being crazy. It's exciting! 

So, when I reined him in on his little side project and it became clear to me that the "just friends" thing was bogus, I called him out. Either ditch her for good or lose me. He walked out and immediately moved in with her. On the surface, their relationship was a 6 week time span. I have no idea if it was going on longer. I know he 'checked out' on me and our baby about 6 week prior to that. He is narcissistic and needs the world to revolve around him. Hard for wifey to do that that when she's taking care of a wee one. 

She had undermined our relationship in his mind, and he fed into it. She was someone we had known for about 3 yrs and told him the night I met her that I had disclosed I never loved him and only stayed with him because we had property together. And then, once I started putting my foot down over the time he was giving her (and not giving our son or helping me), she started telling him that she was going to commit suicide because I didn't like her. So then, he attacked me "if she kills herself, it will be blood on your hands!" type thing. 

So, once we were split, I TOLD HIM .. Wrap your sh*t because if she sees you pining away for your son, she WILL BE knocked up within a year. Of course, he was still on the "just friends" BS and denied every sleeping with her... 

Mind you, they live in NC and I moved home to MI ... During the time we've been separated, almost a year now, he has seen his son, the child he wanted and begged me to have, TWICE. :wtf:

She has him so wrapped around her finger that she is more important that his kid. 

In May, we were battling it out in court again and he started putting effort into being involved with his son.. And whaddya know, that would be about the time she conceived. 

Did I call it or what? Just disgusted.

We're in a battle over support because there was a jurisdictional issue between MI and NC. We go to trial over custody / support in September.


----------

